# Merrick Dry Dog Food -Grammys Pot Pie



## RegDunlop (Dec 22, 2009)

ANybody using this food?

Good?

Comments?


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I think it has a lot of grains and really not enough meat. Protein is too low for me at 23%. It also has a lot of inappropriate ingedients for a dog...

When I had Aspen on kibble, he was on EVO Turkey and Chicken with 42% protein. 

Guaranteed Analysis:
Crude Protein (Not Less Than) 23.0%
Crude Fat (Not Less Than) 16.0%
Crude Fiber (Not More Than) 3.0%
Moisture (Not More Than) 10.0%

Ingredients:
Organic Chicken, Oatmeal, Barley, Chicken Meal, Whole Brown Rice, Canola Oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols – a source of Natural Vitamin E and Ascorbic Acid, a source of Vitamin C), Flaxseed, Freeze Dried Potatoes, Freeze Dried Carrots, Freeze Dried Peas, Dried Chicken Liver, Freeze Dried Apples, Dicalcium Phosphate, Lysine, Guar Gum, Choline Chloride, Zinc Amino Acid Complex, Whole Blueberries, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Whole Clove Garlic, Chondroitin Sulfate, Glucosamine Hydrochloride, Dried Chicken, Chicory Root, Marigold Extract, Lactobacillus Plantarum, Enterococcus Faecium, Lactobacillus Casei, Lactobacillus Acidophilus, Natural Celery Flavor, Iron Amino Acid Complex, Vitamin E Supplement, Manganese Amino Acid Complex, Natural Color (tumeric), Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Copper Amino Acid Complex, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin D3, Niacin, Lecithin, Riboflavin Supplement, Biotin, Ethylenediamine Dihydriodide, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Cobalt Amino Acid Complex, Folic Acid, Thiamine Mononitrate, Sodium Selenite.


----------



## nutritionalist (Feb 10, 2010)

*Merrick*



RegDunlop said:


> ANybody using this food?
> 
> Good?
> 
> ...


----------



## RegDunlop (Dec 22, 2009)

malluver1005 said:


> I think it has a lot of grains and really not enough meat. Protein is too low for me at 23%. It also has a lot of inappropriate ingedients for a dog...
> 
> When I had Aspen on kibble, he was on EVO Turkey and Chicken with 42% protein.
> 
> ...


Which ingredients are "innappropriate," for a dog?


----------



## RegDunlop (Dec 22, 2009)

nutritionalist said:


> RegDunlop said:
> 
> 
> > ANybody using this food?
> ...


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I wouldnt feed it, its way too grainy. 

I have used the canned food before which my dog likes, but its too expensive to be used on regular basis. 
My neighbor has switched his dogs from innova to taste of the wild, they would never eat the innova for some reason, but love totw.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

RegDunlop said:


> Which ingredients are "innappropriate," for a dog?


Ingredients:
Organic Chicken, *Oatmeal*, *Barley*, Chicken Meal, *Whole Brown* *Rice*, Canola Oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols – a source of Natural Vitamin E and Ascorbic Acid, a source of Vitamin C), Flaxseed, *Freeze Dried Potatoes, Freeze Dried Carrots, Freeze Dried Peas*, Dried Chicken Liver,* Freeze Dried Apples*, Dicalcium Phosphate, Lysine, Guar Gum, Choline Chloride, Zinc Amino Acid Complex, *Whole Blueberries, Yucca Schidigera Extract*, *Whole Clove Garlic*, Chondroitin Sulfate, Glucosamine Hydrochloride, Dried Chicken, Chicory Root, *Marigold Extract*, Lactobacillus Plantarum, Enterococcus Faecium, Lactobacillus Casei, Lactobacillus Acidophilus, *Natural Celery Flavor*, Iron Amino Acid Complex, Vitamin E Supplement, Manganese Amino Acid Complex, Natural Color (tumeric), Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Copper Amino Acid Complex, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin D3, Niacin, Lecithin, Riboflavin Supplement, Biotin, Ethylenediamine Dihydriodide, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Cobalt Amino Acid Complex, Folic Acid, Thiamine Mononitrate, Sodium Selenite.


----------



## RegDunlop (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks are those ingredients harmful to him?

Poisonous?




malluver1005 said:


> Ingredients:
> Organic Chicken, *Oatmeal*, *Barley*, Chicken Meal, *Whole Brown* *Rice*, Canola Oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols – a source of Natural Vitamin E and Ascorbic Acid, a source of Vitamin C), Flaxseed, *Freeze Dried Potatoes, Freeze Dried Carrots, Freeze Dried Peas*, Dried Chicken Liver,* Freeze Dried Apples*, Dicalcium Phosphate, Lysine, Guar Gum, Choline Chloride, Zinc Amino Acid Complex, *Whole Blueberries, Yucca Schidigera Extract*, *Whole Clove Garlic*, Chondroitin Sulfate, Glucosamine Hydrochloride, Dried Chicken, Chicory Root, *Marigold Extract*, Lactobacillus Plantarum, Enterococcus Faecium, Lactobacillus Casei, Lactobacillus Acidophilus, *Natural Celery Flavor*, Iron Amino Acid Complex, Vitamin E Supplement, Manganese Amino Acid Complex, Natural Color (tumeric), Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Copper Amino Acid Complex, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin D3, Niacin, Lecithin, Riboflavin Supplement, Biotin, Ethylenediamine Dihydriodide, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Cobalt Amino Acid Complex, Folic Acid, Thiamine Mononitrate, Sodium Selenite.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

^^^^
Not harmful, just unnecessary. Also, I look at them more as filler than nutrients. But as far as filler goes, they're not bad. :wink:

Richelle


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

When Rocky was a pup I had tried him on one bag of the Merricks dry and he actually would spit those little freeze dried vegetables all over the floor. He never did well on their canned food either, it gave him and Chelsy the runs (their stew versions). I personally think there are way too many ingredients in the Merrick. He now eats Evo dry and a variety of canned (but not Merrick). 

I wouldn't go with the Merrick just because your dog loves it. You can't always go by what the dog loves.....dogs actually love the taste of Beneful I've been told by my mother-in-law before I educated her! Find one that they like and that is the best you can get for them (and afford) with the least number of unneccessary ingredients.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Yes to what Ania's mommy said. :smile:


----------



## RegDunlop (Dec 22, 2009)

Is Merrick made in the USA?

ANy chance Chinese poison melamine will end up in Merrick?

Right now hes eating it, and as far as I can tell he's doing fine.

I had him on the Innova but he wasnt eating it, so what good is that?


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

^^^^If he wasn't eating it and you gave into it, that means that you are creating a picky eater and he got his way. He has to eat what *you* give him. How long did you wait for him to eat before you went and bought merricks?

Honestly, I don't know about the Chinese poisoning. And yes, it's made in the USA.

Merrick Pet Foods : merrickpetcare.com


----------



## RegDunlop (Dec 22, 2009)

malluver1005 said:


> ^^^^If he wasn't eating it and you gave into it, that means that you are creating a picky eater and he got his way. He has to eat what *you* give him. How long did you wait for him to eat before you went and bought merricks?
> 
> Honestly, I don't know about the Chinese poisoning. And yes, it's made in the USA.
> 
> Merrick Pet Foods : merrickpetcare.com


He was on the Innova for about 2 months


----------

